# Apple I-Pod touch?



## igoroff (10. Januar 2008)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mit einen I-Pod touch mit 8 GB zu holen. Bin besonders von der WiFi Funktion ziemlich angetan ^^.
Habe derzeit einen Ipod Nano der 1. Generation mit 4 GB.
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Bei meinem alten Gerät bleiben, den Touch kaufen oder doch lieber den neuen Nano mit 8 GB?

ps: ich weis, die von cowon klingen besser und laufen länger, aber es muss leider ein iPod sein xD.

Vllt hat jemand scho Erfahrung mit dem guten Teil oder kann mir so ne Empfehlung aussprechen?

LG,

igoroff


----------



## ED101 (11. Januar 2008)

Also persönlich würde ich mir lieber einen iPod Video/Classic holen mit genug Speicherplat als das Geld für ein Touch zu "verschwenden" Im Endeffekt ist das ein iPhone ohne Telefonfunktion. Es ist schade um das Geld, wenn du kein Classic willst würde ich mir eher ein neuen Nano holen.


----------



## der_schnitter (11. Januar 2008)

Der iPod Touch is eben so ultra teuer.So viel Geld gebe ich normalerweise nicht aus für nen MP3-Player,da man sowas sehr leicht verlieren/gestohlen bekommen kann...
Dass man ins Internet kann is auch fein,aber wenn jeder der ein W-Lan Netz hat,benutzt auch nen dazu gehörigen PC...
Wenn Apple,dann lieber nen Nano.


----------



## L0cke (11. Januar 2008)

Schalge  eine PSP vor ist in der lite ausführung kaum größer als ein Touch hat auch Wlan und wenn man dann eine 8 GB Karte rein macht kommt man gerade mal auf 220euro und das ist ein ganzes Stück billiger asl der Ipod auserdem hat man auch musik, bilder usw desweiteren laufen icq ,skipy und vieles andere auf der PSP .

Aber wenn es wirklich ein Apple sein soll,der Nano in der 3. Generation ist sehr gut.

P.s. ich habe beide Geträte PSP und Nano 3.G ich weis wovon ich spreche


----------



## ShiftOnYou (11. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab einen gekauft (als er ganz neu war )...

Ich sag nur ... ES LOHNT SICH! ich hab einfach die 16gb version ^^

Und sobald du in mit jailbreakt unlocked hast, kannst du so ziemlich alles drauf machen ... hab aktuell google maps, todolist, yazzy, labyrinth (game) notes, ssh, schach, sip-voip (telefonieren mit dem ipod über i-net ), solitaire und vieles mehr!

standard programme ohne irgendwas zu jailbreaken ist nicht wirklich lohnenswert... nicht mal google maps drauf... wenn du ihn dir holst... schreib mich an, ich helfe gerne im bezug auf jailbreak 

Wie alles geil animiert ist, ist auch genial! es mach nur schon spass damit sinnlos rumzuspielen ^^ vorallem ist es präzise wie blöd! 

MfG Shifty


----------



## igoroff (12. Januar 2008)

Also den dicken iPod möchte ich mir nicht holen, da ich den Mp3Player auch beim Laufen verwende und somit auf ein Modell mit Flashspeicher angewiesen bin. 
Und eine PSP möchte ich auch nicht wirklich, für einen MP3/UVD Player ist die mir viel zu groß zumal ich kein Freund von mobilen Zockeinrichtungen bin.

@ shiftonyou: das klingt ja wirklich interessant ^^.....wie siehtes mit der Garantie aus? kann man diesen Mod auch entfernen, wenn der iPod iwie Zicken macht und in Reparatur muss? Ich hatte nämlich fast meinen Nano mit iPod Linux geschrottet und bin bei solchen Sachen jetzt vorsichtig xD


----------



## kingminos (13. Januar 2008)

Hi
Auch wenn es bei dir nach einem iPod Rouch aussieht würde ich dir zu nem Classic raten der mit 80 hat um einiges mehr speicher, kostet zwar das gleiche und ich habe noch die erste generation und wenn du feste Taschen hast stört der beim laufen auch nicht. Wenn er stört dann stört auch der neue Nano ist ja auch nicht gerade ein leicht gewicht dann bleibt dir nur der greiff zum shuffel. Wenn iPod Touch dann würde ich auf die zweite Generation warten


----------



## niLe (13. Januar 2008)

Es geht ihm auch voll weniger um die Größe als um die Anfälligkeit von der verbauten Festplatte, wobei das nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht ins Gewicht fällt...


----------



## asdqwe (13. Januar 2008)

Also wenn es nicht unbedingt ein Apple sein muss:

Archos 605 WiFi (evtl. etwas zu groß, besitzt aber ein Betriebssystem, Klang steht nicht unbedingt im Vordergrund)
Meizu M3;   M6;  M8(<- der kommt im März für ungefähr 220 raus, und ist eine bessere Kopie des iPhones mit Windows Mobile)
Cowon D2;  7;  X5 (<- neu leider nicht mehr sogut zu bekommen)
Sony NWZ-A81
Samsung YP-P2;   YP-T10;    YP-K3
iriver X20;   B20;    Clix2
Sansa View;    e280
Creative Zen (eigentlich alle Creatives sind von der Soundqualität gut)

Alle hier von mir aufgelistigteten Mp3 Player haben zum Teil eine deutlich bessere Tonqualität (besonders: Sony, Cowon, Meizu) als die Player von Apple, außerdem werden sie alle als Wechseldatenspeicher erkannt und haben auch keine Zwangssoftware.
Absoluter "Geheimtipp" ist der Meizu, da die Firma Meizu noch nicht sehr bekannt ist und als vermeintlicher China-Müll abgestempelt ist. Jedoch fertigt die chinesische Firma Meizu qualitativ sehr hochwertige Mp3 Player.
Für Videos ist der Cowon D2 besonders zu empfehlen, da der ein echtes TFT Display mit 16,7 Mio Farben hat.

Ich glaube anhand meiner Auswahl dürfte auch das richtige Modell für dich dabei


----------

